# It's official...



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

Newbie wannabe guy here. I just got done cruising eBay...I don't know which hurts worse, not knowing what happened to any of my Mickey Mantle cards or that I gave a buttload of all my Aurora late 60's stuff away. Waaaahh!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

acmost said:


> Newbie wannabe guy here. I just got done cruising <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>...I don't know which hurts worse, not knowing what happened to any of my Mickey Mantle cards or that I gave a buttload of all my Aurora late 60's stuff away. Waaaahh!



Hey ,welcome to Hobbytalk forums! :wave:


----------



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey ,welcome to Hobbytalk forums! :wave:


Thanks! I'm being drawn towards the dark 1 /32 scale side...Must - Re-Sist.
I'm way too confused.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

acmost said:


> Thanks! I'm being drawn towards the dark 1 /32 scale side...Must - Re-Sist.
> I'm way too confused.



I do both scales as well.....I'm being drawn more and more to 1/32 myself .....those 1/32's are just soooo detailed!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

acmost said:


> Newbie wannabe guy here. I just got done cruising eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I know what happened to my Mantle cards and old slots and I don't feel any better.  Welcome aboard! :thumbsup: rr


----------

